# What too and what not to eat & drink during 2ww



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hiya,

I had one thawed blastocyst put back yesterday.

I remember after my last cycle i heard a few do and dont but after 3 years my brain cant remember  

Anybody have any tips?

The ones i can remember are

Dont's - caffeine, raw fish, some cheeses

Do's - drink lots of water, brazil nuts (maybe i dreamt this one)

Lets see if we can get a list going to help us all.

Xxx


----------



## christi (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Carey,

Your memory is pretty good, and you didn't dream about the Brazil nuts. They are good to eat during tx and the 2WW because they contain lots of selenium to thicken the lining. In addition, pineapple juice (from concentrate, not fresh because fresh can promote contractions), and pomegranate juice. Pasteurized and aged cheeses are alright, just don't eat the soft cheeses like Brie, blue cheese, feta, Camembert, etc. Lots of protein is very good during the 2WW, so I've been trying to eat at least one egg a day as well as some kind of meat. Cooked fish is also good as long as it's low in mercury, like salmon. Besides that, I've been trying to eat a healthy diet with fruits, veggies, and protein.

I hope this helps a little and I'm wishing you luck with your FET, that's what I had this time as well. So I'm hoping it works out for both of us 

Christi


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

No junk food, sweets, caffeine,  alcohol,  fats,  soft drinks, artificial juices, unpasteurised cheeses, tuna, smoked salmon, avoid food from out because of the bacteria, spicy food
eat fruits, vegetables,  nuts, olive oil, home - juices, a lot of water!!!, ***** or greek yoghurt,


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I was given a list from my clinic (which I just had to check because some of the things you guys mentioned had me panicking!):

Avoid:
Liver and Pate
Unpasturised dairy, soft mould-ripened cheese (e.g. brie) and blue cheese (e.g. Stilton)
Raw or partially cooked eggs
Undercooked, cured (like Parma ham) or smoked-only meats
Unwashed fruit and veg
Ready meals that aren't thoroughly heated
Shark, swordfish, marlin fish, or raw shellfish
Peanuts
Excessive salt

Be careful with:
No more that 2 tuna steaks or four medium tins of tuna per week
No more than 2 portions of oily fish (salmon, sardines etc) per week
No more than 3 mugs of coffee or 6 mugs of tea per day

P.s. With regards to the pineapple thing, I was told as long as you don't eat 10+ whole pineapples in a day you will be fine  

I think the key is not to over stress about it - your embryo won't have a blood supply from your body for a fair while yet. A bag of chips, a can of coke and a bag of sweets isn't going to hurt it. If anything, if it relaxes and chills you out, then maybe it's a good thing!

Xxx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I used to drink ginger ale from time to time when i felt nauseous,  but to my understanding,  it's not like Pepsi or other soft drinks.
peanuts were fine with me, but moderately.
Make sure if you are eating boiled eggs, to be hard-boiled. Eggs should be always well cooked!  Dont eat sushi.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Be careful with the pineapple thing as I have heard contradictory info on that.... Some say fresh, some say out of the carton... I love pineapple and eat it most days but I steer clear when cycling xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

It was my clinic who said I was ok to eat pineapple - there is a chemical in it that if allowed to build up may cause problems, but you probably wouldn't be able to eat enough if it (e.g.10+) to get to that stage. A bit like bananas - too much potassium can kill you, but you probably wouldn't be able to eat enough bananas to get to that level.

It worries me though that some clinics don't seem to be providing proper advise to people after ET - we had a printed list of foods to eat during our cycle and during the 2ww.

Having said that I always remember what my mum said that in the early 80s when she was pregnant with me she used to force herself to eat liver once a week because it was recommended. A lot of the advice changes, and although we need to be careful and not take any silly risks, we also can't beat ourself up and a cake or a can of pepsi isn't going to affect any outcomes.

Xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

watch the ginger ale get a good quality one cheap ones are full of artificial sweeteners.

you can eat any processed pineapple you like, and to be fair even the fresh stuff you'd need to eat a whole plant to get enough bromelian or whatever it is to cause any effects.

proper full fat dairy food, yoghurt, milk, lots of water, all good.

avoid cold takeout/buffets in case of bad hygiene but food served properly hot should be safe. spicy food is fine it's not like there aren't babies in asia. 


avoid soft cheese, smoked fish and meat unless also cooked, salads unless well washed. 

chocolate is fine but watch overall caffeine intake so don't overdo it if you also have tea or coffee.

good to eat grains and wholemeal foods.


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the reminders ladies, think im doing ok and eating enough of what i should and a little of what a shouldnt....

All seems so long ago i was last on a 2ww but it all comes flooding back so quickly

Xx


----------

